# "Duc de Kardo"



## petach (Apr 3, 2015)

This lovely beast belongs to a lady who runs Gites in Bretagne, France. He is 23 yrs old and goes by the name Duc de Kardo.

Canon 5d mk3/100-400L Mk2



Duc de Kardo by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Duc de Kardo by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------

